# [RISOLTO] Problemi con Xorg

## Andrey_

Salve a tutti

Recentemente ho voluto provare Gentoo, installando la minimal e aggiungendo tutto a mano, purtroppo però riscontro qualche problema.

Quando do startx, ricevo questo output:

```
expected keysim, got XF86TouchpadToggle:line 122 of inet

expected keysim, got XF86TouchpadToggle:line 122 of inet

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:              Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

                        Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

urxvt: unable to load base fontset, please specify a valid one using -fn, aborting.

```

La prima parte non riesco a capire quale sia il problema, e Google non mi aiuta.  :Sad: 

Per urxvt invece, il problema è che non riesco ad impostare il font Terminus, che ho già installato e si trova in /usr/share/fonts/terminus [E funziona già perfettamente su Pidgin, ad esempio]

L'ho anche aggiunto tra i FontPath di xorg.conf, ma niente. Vi posto i miei file di configurazione, così evito parole inutili  :Smile: 

xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath       "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath       "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath       "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath       "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

    FontPath       "/usr/share/fonts/default/"

    FontPath       "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/"

    FontPath       "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath       "/usr/share/fonts/terminus/"

    FontPath       "/usr/share/fonts/util/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load "dbe"

    SubSection "extmod"

        Option "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load "extmod"

    Load "glx"

    Load "dri2"

    Load "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "it"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

EndSection
```

.Xdefaults:

```
# Xft config

Xft.dpi:                    96

Xft.hinting:                1 

Xft.hintstyle:              hintfull 

Xft.antialias:              1 

Xft.rgba:                   rgb

# URxvt config

URxvt*termName:             rxvt

URxvt*buffered:             true

URxvt*showMenu:             false

URxvt*veryBoldFont:         false

URxvt*visualBell:           false

URxvt*hideButtons:          true

URxvt*scrollBar:            true

URxvt*jumpScroll:           true

URxvt*depth:                32

URxvt*background:           rgba:0000/0000/0000/dddd

URxvt*foreground:           grey

URxvt*font:                 xft:Terminus:size=8:antialias=false

URxvt*boldFont:             xft:Terminus:bold:size=8:antialias=false

URxvt*colorBD:              white

URxvt*colorIT:              white

URxvt*underlineColor:       #DD0000

URxvt*saveLines:            31337

URxvt*secondaryScroll:      true

URxvt*scrollTtyOutput:      false

URxvt*scrollTtyKeypress:    true

URxvt*internalBorder:       0

URxvt*externalBorder:       0

URxvt*transparent:          true

URxvt*shading:              20

```

Spero che mi possiate aiutare, perchè ho una risoluzione alta e il font del terminale è molto piccolo...

PS: Uso Fluxbox.

Grazie in anticipo!  :Smile: Last edited by Andrey_ on Thu Feb 18, 2010 12:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

se hai xorg >= 1.6 è deprecato xorg.conf lo dice anche la guida ufficiale...prova a togliere e configurare con le policy di hal

----------

## Andrey_

Il problema dei font è risolto, era sbagliata la sintassi in Xdefaults. Al posto dell'asterisco ci andava il punto.

Il primo problema persiste, anche se praticamente non crea nessun disturbo. Però sarebbe sempre meglio capire cosa sia e cercare di risolverlo.  :Smile: 

Comunque grazie  :Smile: 

PS: hal non lo uso.

----------

## ago

 *Andrey_ wrote:*   

> PS: hal non lo uso.

 ma hai compilato volutamente xorg con -hal?

----------

## Andrey_

Ho risolto l'altro problema di xkbcomp, editando il file /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/altwin [rimuovendo "Meta_R" per RALT].

Ora resta solo questo:

 *Quote:*   

> expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle:line 122 of inet
> 
> expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle:line 122 of inet

 

Hal l'ho rimosso in seguito, mi hanno detto che non è indispensabile, infatti tutto funziona alla perfezione.

----------

## Andrey_

Come non detto, risolto anche l'ultimo problema  :Very Happy: 

È bastato commentare la riga 122 di /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/inet.

Grazie, ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## ago

 *Andrey_ wrote:*   

> Hal l'ho rimosso in seguito, mi hanno detto che non è indispensabile

 

non metto in dubbio la parola di nessuno ma meglio seguire sempre le guide ufficiali quando ci sono   :Wink: 

----------

